# Have you ever seen this Orange Crush?...with a date code?



## Canadacan (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a USA Orange Crush bottle that I picked up in the other day at Napier's along with all the other bottles. It is an 8oz size, same label both sides, it's a small H variation with 'CO.' as described in 'Krinkly to Mae West' by Michael Rosman. This one has the 'PRIOF' top. He describes this type of bottle on pg.102...pictured on pg.100. He stated the only 2 he's seen is one from Winfield, LA. and the other from Amarillo TX. Mine has no city , just a diamond with  .  or an I ,...so obviously Illinois Glass used this mark from 1915-1929.Now I believe this bottle has a date code?....I cant find anything referencing too much about it, unless I've over looked it. My understanding is this would be very uncommon?... code reads as follows:   I  then a reverse 9...so   I 934- 27Well any thoughts...thanks in advance, I had a darn tough time getting a pic of the code...I think it means 1927....which fits the time perfect for the bottle finish.[attachment=Pacific Dry-Nelson Bottling Works..jpg]  [attachment=OC-Priof.jpg][attachment=OC-Priof1.jpg]


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 19, 2014)

It's about right .this type of closer was popular in the 1920 , but only for a short time. You will see them on other type bottles also.


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2014)

I found a couple of those broken or damaged when swimming this year , I don't remember any of them having dates like that on them . but orange crush bottles not that hard to find , see a lot of them in antique malls and were sold all over the place so could be in just about any dump


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> I found a couple of those broken or damaged when swimming this year , I don't remember any of them having dates like that on them . but orange crush bottles not that hard to find , see a lot of them in antique malls and were sold all over the place so could be in just about any dump


Yeah, but not with that style top.  I didn't even know those existed until I saw this, I did a double take when I looked closer at the picture, ha ha!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure when the Priof closure was patented, but it was described as "new" in the 1926 Illinois Glass Company catalog ...


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 25, 2014)

That is a really great page out of the catalog!...thank you for posting it SODAPOPBOB.Helps confirm what I believe is the date code of 1927....or at least puts the bottle in that time frame. I do not imagine the PRIOF top was offered for more that 5-6 years?


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2014)

I see the difference now , also the 2 I found didn't have the neck left , there broken near the top , however these 2 I found are likely the common design


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 25, 2014)

Hang on here, I'm going to post a pic of the top so you can see it more clearly. Typically only seen on bottles from the USA...Although I do have a Canadian Cross & Co. Vancouver bottle with the same top...but the bottle is manufactured by a US glass house.Your two bottles are Canadian as they have the Aug. 22 1921 or 1922 date. TMRG bottles come in a tougher to find variation with a # embossed at the bottom of the diamond. [attachment=Priof 3.jpg] [attachment=Priof 2.jpg] [attachment=Priof 1.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been unsuccessful in finding the original PRIOF patent, but I'd say this is the next best thing ... *1925 Canned Foods Industry Publication* *"Illinois Glass Company ~ Fall of 1925" * http://books.google.com/books?id=kqvmAAAAMAAJ&q=PRIOF&dq=PRIOF&hl=en&sa=X&ei=mBJNVM_JNIKHyQTjpIGoAw&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAjgK


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 26, 2014)

Well that is an intersting attchement, being dated 1925...and then it's in the catalog for 1926, and then my bottle with a possible date of 1927. Some of the information out there sugested the Priof finish was from the early 20's but both of these are proof that was not so.  I found a piece writen by Bill Lockhart about Illinois Glass Company, but it makes no mention of date codes on the bottles....and I swore that I read something regarding their bottles not having them???.... and this is the only bottle I have with the Diamond I mark...or in this case a dot. Thank you for the great work!


----------

